# اداره المخاطر في المشاريع



## م.زهراء (31 أكتوبر 2009)

إدارة المخاطر في المشاريع

المخاطرة هي إمكانية حدوث شئ خطير نتيجة عدم توقع مخرجات العملية التي نقوم بتنفيذها بسبب عدم التأكدية UNCERTAINTY المحيطة بالعملية قيد التنفيذ. ويرجع عدم التأكدية إلي تعدد المتغيرات المدخلة للعملية وحدة تغيرها خلال مراحل التنفيذ. وقد صنف الباحثين والعلماء عملية صناعة التشييد بأنها متعددة المتغيرات وذات طابع حاد التغير والتذبذب خلال مراحل تنفيذها.
ومن هنا تظهر أهمية دراسة المخاطر من خلال ما يسمي بإدارة المخاطر RISK MANAGEMENT
ولنكون أكثر فعالية يجب أولاً ان نقوم بتعريف إدارة المخاطر ومراحلها وهي كالتالي:
- تحديد المخاطر : تحديد أي المخاطر اكثر احتمالا للتأثير على المشروع ، وتوثيق خواص هذه المخاطر.
- قياس المخاطر : تقييم المخاطر وتفاعلها مع المشروع ومخرجاته .
- تطوير الاستجابات : تحديد خطوات تعزيزيه لتجهيز الاستجابة لرد هذه المخاطر .
- التحكم في رد المخاطر : الاستجابة للتغيرات في المخاطر على مدى فترة المشروع .

ولتوضيح الأمور أكثر حتي لا تصبح أكاديمية بحته سنتحدث عن المخاطر في المشاريع الإنشائية وأهمية إدارة تلك المخاطر من جوانب كثيرة,وذلك بالا جابه على الاسئله التاليه.
- ما المقصود من تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع ؟
- ماذا تتضمن المخاطر في المشروع ؟
- كيفية تحليل وإدارة مخاطر المشروع ؟
- لماذا نستخدم تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع ؟
- من المستفيد من استخدام إدارة المخاطر ؟
- ما هي التكلفة لزوم استخدامها ؟
- متى يجب علينا استخدام تحليل وإدارة المخاطر ؟
- هل هي مناسبة لجميع المشاريع؟

إن الإجابة على هذه الاستفسارات ستوضح الصورة لصانعي القرار بأهمية إدارة المخاطر في جميع المشاريع ليس للمقاول فقط بل حتى للمالك ولجميع مدراء المشاريع.

أولاً: ما المقصود من تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع؟
إن تحليل وإدارة مخاطر المشروع عبارة عن العملية التي تمكن من معرفة المخاطر وتحليل تلك المخاطر باستخدام الطريقة المناسبة ومن ثم وضع الحل المناسب الذي يزيل ذلك الخطر أو يقلل من آثاره. وبشكل آخر فهي العملية التي تزيد من نجاح وإنهاء المشروع من منظور التكلفة والوقت والمواصفات، بأقل ما يمكن من مشاكل.
إن المخاطر التي توجد عنها بيانات كافية يمكن لنا تقديرها إحصائيا لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون هناك مشروعان متشابهان. وفي الغالب التعامل مع المخاطر في المشاريع يختلف من وضع لآخر حيث وجود بيانات كافية للأخذ بها للتقدم والمعرفة الفعلية للمخاطر. قد تطورت عملية تحليل وإدارة المخاطر وتم استخدام الحاسب الآلي للتحليل وهناك عدة أساليب أهمها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر مونتاكارلو شجرة القرارات.

ثانياً: ماذا تتضمن المخاطر في المشروع؟
إن الخطوة الأولى هي معرفة أن المخاطر تنشأ كنتيجة وعاقبة للالتباس وعدم القدرة على التنبـــؤ (Uncertainty) وفي كل مشروع توجد مخاطر والتباسات (Uncertainty) من أنواع مختلفة كما هو موضح بالأمثلة التالية:-
- عدم تأسيس إدارة مالية، وإدارية بعد في المنظمة.
- التقنيات المستخدمة لم يتم التحقق منها بعد.
- المصادر غير متوفرة بالمستوى المطلوب.
- ظروف الموقع الغير متوقعه
كل ما ذكرناه من التباسات (Uncertainty) ومخاطر تسبب فشل المشروع. والفشل هو عدم التقيد بميزانية المشروع والموعد المحدد لنهايته والإنجاز حسب الأهداف المحددة.

ثالثاً: تحليل وإدارة مخاطر المشروع؟
هي عبارة عن عمليات صممت لإزالة أو تخفيف من آثار المخاطر التي تهدد إنجاز أهداف المشروع. وإن المحللين والمختصين في مجال المخاطر والمدراء وضعوا تصورات جيدة ومتنوعة لهذه العملية ولتبسيط العملية فإن إدارة المخاطرة تنقسم إلى خطوتين أساسيتين بعد أن يتم التعرف على مواطن المخاطر في المشروع وهما:-
1. تحليل المخاطر (قياس المخاطر).
2. إدارة المخاطر.

1. تحليل المخاطر: إن هذه الخطوة من العملية تنقسم إلى مرحلتين:-
1-1 مرحلة تحليل نوعي: التي تركز على التقدير التعريفي والموضوعي للمخاطر.
1-2 مرحلة تحليل كمي: التي تركز على المنظور والمردود التقديري والإحصائي للمخاطر.
وكما ذكرنا سابقا فإن هناك عدة طرق لعملية التحليل ولمزيد من الإيضاح يمكن الرجوع المراجع المذكوره ادناه.

2. إدارة المخاطر: تعرف إدارة المخاطر بأنها العمليات التي تحتوي على أسلوب للتحكم بالمخاطر سواء كانت هذه المخاطر في مجال العمل ، الجدولة ، التكلفة ، العقد ، في الجودة أو في المـوارد .
2-1 وتتضمن إدارة المخاطر الآتي:-
2-1-1 تحديد المقاييس الوقائية لتجنب المخاطر أو تخفيف حدة تأثيرها.
2-1-2 إنشاء خطط طوارئ للتعامل مع المخاطر عند حدوثها.
2-1-3 البدء في عمل أقصى ما يمكن لتخفيف الالتباس (Uncertainty) من خلال جمع المعلومات الجيدة.
2-1-4 وضوح الرؤية لدى صانعي القرار.

2-2 كما أن هناك استراتيجيات في إدارة المخاطر كالآتي؟
2-2-1 إزالة المخاطر في المشروع.
2-2-2 التقليل من المخاطر
2-2-3 نقل هذه المخاطر بعمل التأمين المناسب.
2-2-4 المشاركة في المخاطر عن طريق مقاولو الباطن.
2-2-5 قبول هذه المخاطر إذا كانت بسيطة أو احتمال وقوعها قليل جداً.

رابعاًً: لماذا نستخدم تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع؟
توجد عدة أسباب لاستخدام تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشاريع وأهم سبب رئيسي هو أنها تجني فوائد عظيمة ذات دلالة تتعدى حدود التكلفة الخاصة بها. ويمكن إجمال الفوائد في تطبيق تحليل وإدارة المخاطر كالآتي:
- فهم جيد للمشروع ويقودنا هذا الفهم إلى تكوين خطط واقعية ومنطقية في تقدير تكلفة المشروع وتحديد مدة المشروع
- الفهم الجيد للمخاطر في المشروع يمكن جميع الأطراف المتعلقة بالمشروع من معرفة التعامل مع تلك المخاطر.
- الفهم الجيد للمخاطر بالمشروع التي بدورها تساعد على الاختيار الأنسب لنوع العقد.
- معرفة المخاطر في المشروع تسمح بتقدير منطقي مدروس بعيداً عن العشوائية لاحتياطي الطوارئ الذي يعكس فعلا المخاطر وكذلك يوجه بعدم تشجيع قبول مشاريع غير فعالة من الناحية المالية.
- المساهمة في بناء معلومات إحصائية للمخاطر تساعد في التصميم الجيد للمشاريع المستقبلية.
- تسهيل الأخذ بالمخاطر الكبيرة بمعقولية أكثر مما يزيد الفائدة المكتسبة من الأخذ بالمخاطر.
- المساعدة في التمييز بين الحظ والإدارة الجيدة وبين سوء الحظ والإدارة السيئة

خامساً: من المستفيد من استخدامها؟
- المقاول الذي يهمه أن يعرف مواطن المخاطرة في المشروع وقام بتحليل تلك المخاطر وعلى ضوء ذلك وضع العرض المناسب والمنافس.
- المالك الذي يهمه معرفة العرض المناسب له وذلك بمعرفة من المقاول الذي وضع العرض وقدره بأسلوب علمي. حتى لا يتورط مع مقاول مغامر أو جاهل بمخاطر المشروع.
- مدراء المشاريع الذين يرغبون في تحسين نوعية أعمالهم والذي يرغبون في أن تكون مشاريعهم حسب التكلفة المرصودة والوقت المحدد وحسب المواصفات المطلوبة.

سادساً: ما هي التكلفة لزوم استخدامها ؟
إن التكلفة اللازمة لاستخدام عملية تحليل وإدارة المخاطر يمكن أن تكون قليلة كتكلفة يوم أو يومين من وقت الشخص وكحد أقصى من 5% - 10% من قيمة تكلفة إدارة المشروع. والتكلفة تعود إلى الدقة المطلوبة وحجم المشروع وتعقيده. وكنسبة مئوية من إجمالي تكاليف المشروع فإنها تعتبر ضئيلة نسبياً، وجدلاً فأن التكلفة المستهدفة تعتبر كاستثمار في حالة تعريف المخاطر أثناء عملية التحليل والإدارة وإلا ستظل غير معروفة إلى أن يصبح الأمر متأخراً لتداركه. أما بالنسبة للوقت فإن الوقت اللازم لتحليل المخاطر يعتمد على مدى توفر المعلومات. ويحتاج ما بين شهر إلى ثلاثة أشهر وفقاً لدرجة تعقيد المشروع وامتداد تحضير الخطط والمبالغ المرصودة للتحليل. وإن ما تحتاجه من موارد هو شخص واحد أو اثنين لديهم معرفة بإدارة المخاطر ولديه خبرة في استخدام أساليب تقنية تحليل وإدارة المخاطر. وعلى أي حال في حالة عدم توفر ذلك في المنظمة فإنه يمكن جلب أخصائيين من خارجها.

سابعاً: متى يجب استخدام تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع؟
إن تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع تعتبر عملية مستمرة ويمكن أن تبدأ في أي مرحلة من دورة المشروع ويمكن أن تدوم وتستمر إلى أن تصبح تكاليف استخدامها أكثر من فائدتها المحتملة والتي يمكن كسبها. ويتقدم المشروع تقل المخاطر وبهذا فإن فعالية استخدام تحليل وإدارة المخاطر تميل إلى التقلص لذلك فإنه من المستحسن استخدامها في الأطوار المبكرة من دورة حياة المشروع.

ثامناً: هل هي مناسبة لجميع المشاريع؟
من خلال ما ذكرناه سابقاً يقول كثير من المستخدمين وذوي الاختصاص في تحليل وإدارة المخاطر أن الإجابة على هذا السؤال ومن واقع الخبرة فإنها كذلك. لأنه لا يوجد مشروع ليس به مخاطر بل جميع المشاريع بها مخاطر وأن تحليل تلك المخاطر بعد التعرف عليها ومن ثم إدارتها تعتبر جزءاً مكمل لإدارة المشروع ومن دون ذلك سيكون المشروع عرضة للفشل منقول


:14:


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك م.زهراء هذا النقل الجميل والموفق ... موضوع ادارة المخاطر من المواضيع المهمه دائما وابدا
فقط ياريت ذكر المصدر اذا امكن لو سمحت


----------



## hseabc (18 يوليو 2011)

http://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/accidents-at-work-professional-diseases


----------



## mohammedsharaby (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## basma soliman (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ......بارك الله فيك


----------

